# FINALLY ROSIE HAS HAIR AGAIN



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have been sick in and out of hospital since January. Seems that I contacted some kind of bateria in the bloodstream. I am hooked up to IV antibotics 27/7 until another 4 weeks. So poor little Rosie was neglected and looked terrible and smelled like a dog. I had her taken to a groomer this week and she got bathed, brushed, sanitary, etc. The outer long hair is beginning to get ahead of the undercoat (which is curly and grey). The big black and white dog is her brother Buck. He loves her so and Jethro also.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So sorry, Lucile, to hear about your troubles. Hope everything goes well for you soon. The dogs, however, are looking good. It must be such a relief for you that Rosie is all fresh and sweet smelling again. She looks beautiful. Love the big guy too.
Take care and feel better. The dogs will be okay.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww...she looks wonderful ...Buck has such a wonderful and gentle expression on his face. Great picture of the 2 of them. I know what it's like to be on iv antibiotics. I have had 2 picc lines in and 6 weeks worth of antibiotics since December for a lung infection. Thank goodness I am able to do them myself at home. Hope you are feeling better soon hon!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hope you get well soon Lucille.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon.

Rosie is looking all fluffy!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucile, I am so sorry to hear you have been so ill. I had been thinking we hadn't heard much from you. Hope you are soon feeling well and able to enjoy spring weather. Your fur kids look great and it sound like Buck has fit in with everyone very well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry you've been sick again, Lucile! That stinks! Rosie looks as cute as ever, and Buck is an adorable big brother!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love the updated picture! Hope you are feeling better soon! At least you are not in the hospital, being home is the best way to get better. Dexter is now in a short cut too.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear what you've been going through. I hope you get better soon Lucille. 

Rosie looks adorable


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Whimsey, I have what is called Hickman central lines, two of them. They tried the regular Picc, but couldn't because of the blockage from my heart surgery, so had to go in from the groin up to the heart. But the good news was that the infection had not got in the valve, which it normally would have. Home health comes twice a week to draw blood for cultures and once a week to change dressing. I am doing the antibotics myself. Rosie is such a lamb that she would never scratch me or pull on the iv lines, but I have to stay away from Buck, he is still such a puppy and Jethro is staying outside most of the time also. I am afraid that he will catch the iv line.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Get well soon. I'll keep you in my prayers. Rosie and Buck both look cute, healthy and happy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've been wondering how you've been. I"m sorry to hear about the infection 
hugs,
Kara


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the good wishes. Buck is adorable, just a big puppy that wants to play with everything. He played with my hens and managed to kill all. I have two roosters left -- penned up of course. Trying to find them a home. We are out of the chicken business until Buck gets out of the puppy stage.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I hope you're feeling better soon Lucile. 

Rosie looks beautiful, of course. Congratulations on the new puppy! I knew you were thinking about it but didn't realize you got him. Buck has a sweet face and I'm glad they are all getting along well.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Lucile, I am so sorry to hear about your health troubles. Sending hugs your way. Sorry about the chickens, too. I am getting three in May. Our school district has an environmental school and they sell their hens at the end of the year. I am going to be a suburban hen lady! 

Evelyn, sorry to hear about you, too. Hugs, too.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

All best wishes, Lucille! We're sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear this but nice to hear from you .I LOVE the picture of the dogs they look great together. SORRY about the chickens, one of my dogs Champ was a chicken killer. He also brought home a few wild turkeys on off leash walks which we cooked for dinner! Get Better!!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Buck is adorable he looks very sweet and kind. I'm glad the infection didn't spread to your heart. Keep good thoughts and I'm happy you have your fur baby's to help you get well.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear you've been so sick, Lucile. Glad that things are getting better now. Rosie always looks pretty!

Evelyn, sorry to hear you've been sick, too. Hope you are both feeling well soon and able to enjoy the nice spring weather!


----------

